#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-20
<Skrzyp> Ale lata...
<roman-cz> ..asi to nebude spravny kanal, ale vite nekdo jak se v pidginovi vkladaji uzivatelske smajly?
<supersasho> roman-cz: myslis ako novy balik smajlov?
<roman-cz> myslim, kdyz si v nastrojich pridas jednoho uzivatelskeho smajla, jak ho v konverzaci pouzijes? Zkousim to a nic :-(
<roman-cz> balik smajlu mam nastaven vychozi
<conra> dobry vecer panove
<supersasho> dobry
<conra> :)
<roman-cz> dobry vecer :-)
<conra> brej roman
<supersasho> roman-cz: posli mi toho smajla, nech to skusim
<roman-cz> brej conra :-)
<conra> (;
<conra> sem tu byl pred s dva mesice :)
<roman-cz> no, ja uz ani nepamatuju, jak se x-chatuje :D
<conra> :D
<conra> mas x-chatu?
<roman-cz> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<roman-cz> :-)
<conra> :D
<conra> ja jsem v irssi :P
<roman-cz> mimochodem, Japonec, ktery vynalezl stan se jmenoval NacoChata :D
<conra> haha ;d
<conra> dobre
<roman-cz> a potom dalsi vynalezavy Japonec vymyslel padak. Jmenoval se Dolenakashi
<skrzyp> Dobry den, czy jakoś tak :)
<roman-cz> czesc :-)
<conra> ano, bry skrzyp
<conra> roman-cz: ses s polsko? neeee myslim :)
<skrzyp> :)
<conra> kde bydlis roman-cz 
<roman-cz> nie jestem ;-)
<conra> kde ses narodil :)
<conra> znas polsky mluvite? :D
<roman-cz> narodil jsem se v Karvine :-)
<conra> :)
<roman-cz> ale pokud se pamatuju, uz tam dobrych 37let neziju :-)
<skrzyp> Ja to chyba powinienem mieć tu googletranslatror.script :)
<supersasho> roman-cz: nejak mi to tiez nejde, este skusam nieco
<supersasho> je to tu nejak internacionalne :)
<roman-cz> supersasho: zkus, taky jsem se s tim trapil dost dlouho a bez vysledku
<conra> jj, intetnacionalny # je :D
<conra> sk, cz a pl ^.^
<roman-cz> skrzyp: mowie po polski ;-) tylko malo :-)
<skrzyp> Central Europe :)
<skrzyp> Polski to trochu czeski w sumie
<roman-cz> dobre jest ;-)
<conra> polsky cesky a slovensky je taky sam :P
<skrzyp> Prawie
<roman-cz> jj, co nadelame :-D
<skrzyp> My mamy ąćęłńóśżź a wy inne krzaki
<roman-cz> skrzyp: ceska diakritika ;-)
<skrzyp> Ne mam w telefonie
<skrzyp> :)
<roman-cz> a w komorka? ;-)
<conra> roman-cz: to je carka a krouzek?
<roman-cz> carka a krouzek? ..nemam poneti ;-)
<conra> eee
<supersasho> roman-cz: okej mam to
<conra> "c" ma carke :)
<roman-cz> tak to jsi mne dostal :D
<conra> roman-cz: kua! mas tu! http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8C%C3%A1rka_%28interpunkce%29
<conra> ;d
<supersasho> roman-cz: pockaj este, mozno som sa ukvapil :)
<conra> takze to neje carka ;p
<roman-cz> supersasho: ok
<conra> o! mam! :)
<conra> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krou%C5%BEek_%28diakritika%29
<supersasho> roman-cz: okej uz len doladujem, bo som mal na obe ikonky rovnaky nazov tak mi nedavalo tu mensiu
<roman-cz> conra: to A s krouzkem je impozantni :)
<conra> :)
<roman-cz> supersasho: fiha, to jsem zvedavy :) 
<supersasho> chcel som to poslat cez x-chat ale nejak to bud neslo alebo si neriagoval
<supersasho> idem to dat do dropboxu
<supersasho> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2947577/coffee.tar.gz
<supersasho> roman-cz: dal som tam uz tvoje meno, vsetko si to mozes zmenit v subore theme
<supersasho> a inac nasiel som aj peknu wiki na to, ak vies po anglicky tak tam je to vysvetlene
<roman-cz> super, podivam se. Dej mi prosim link :-)
<supersasho> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/SmileyThemes
<roman-cz> diky za pomoc :-)
<skrzyp> ZX Spectrum? :) <3
<roman-cz> http://www.zxspectrum.net/
<roman-cz> super nostalgie :-)
<skrzyp> World of spectrum lepsze
<roman-cz> sprobujemy ;-)
<conra> ses dobry s polstiny roman-cz :>
<roman-cz> diky :-)
<conra> :P
<skrzyp> A ja improwizuje :) Nie umiem czeskiego
<conra> jj, bo ses polak :D
<roman-cz> to opravdu nejsem :D
<supersasho> roman-cz: tie smajliky funguju potom *coffee* a ten vecsi *coffee2* to si tam mozes vsetko samozrejme zmenit
<skrzyp> Ale to i tak slovian-family jezyki :)
<roman-cz> je, to nebylo na mne :D
<roman-cz> supersasho: v tematech pidgina? ..nejspis nekde ve skrytych slozkach meho domovskeho adresare, ze ano? Musim se tim nejak prokousat ;-)
<supersasho> no zmenis to v tom subore theme ktory je v priecinku coffee v tom archivu coffee.tar.gz 
<supersasho> coffee.tar.gz/coffee/theme
<supersasho> ale ak pojdes podla toho navodu tak to zistis
<supersasho> ja som to s nim zvladol za par minut :)
<roman-cz> do toho archivu jsem se podival, atim z toho moc moudry nejsem :( ..ale to chce cas
<supersasho> roman-cz: a staci drag&drop toho archivu na preferences/theme/smileys roletu
<supersasho> objavi sa ti tam nova smajlikovska tema, pomenovana coffee od autora roman-cz ;) a ma aj ikonku.. ale funguju tam len tie dva smajliky *coffee* a *coffee2*
<supersasho> ak chces tieto dva pridat do nejake inej, tak si musis rozbalit archiv tej tam pridat obrazky a pozmenit subor theme tak aby na ne odkazoval
<supersasho> a samozrejme ze pokial toho smajlika nebude mat aj druha strana tak ho neuvidi :)
<conra> roman-cz: pripojte do nas :)
<roman-cz> aha, takze bych je musel doplnit do stavajiciho archivu smajlu, vcetne klavesovych zkratek, aby sly vsechny, jestli to spravne chapu :-)
<conra> pripojte = join ^.^
<supersasho> presne tak :)
<conra> tak myslim
<roman-cz> no tak s tim se budu muset poprat v klidu :)
<roman-cz> jinak ten popis na pidgin portalu je srozumitelny, jen jsem ho v tom zmatku nenasel
<supersasho> roman-cz: to je zalezitost na 5 minut.. staci ti tam len skopirovat obrazky a do suboru theme doplnit dva riadky, ktore mas aj v tom archive co som ti poslal
<supersasho> roman-cz: jj je jednoduchy :) isiel som podla neho a bolo to hotove fakt za par minut
<roman-cz> no a potom je otazka, jestli se budou moje doplnene smaljy zobrazovat tomu, komu je vlozim do textu?
<roman-cz> smajly :D ..cim rychleji pisu, tim je vetsi chybovost :D
<supersasho> no nebudu :)
<supersasho> on by ich tiez musel mat
<supersasho> to som ti pisal par riadkov vyssie
<roman-cz> aha, tak to je smula. Jedine poslat ty smajly vyvojarum, aby je pouzili v upgadu nebo vyssi verzi pidgina
<supersasho> asi :)
<_^_> :)
<roman-cz> '(°o°)'
<roman-cz> a co treba tenhle: ^(°(oo)°)^      :D
<_|^|_> ( i ) ne obslugivane
<roman-cz> szkoda :)
<roman-cz> |o)
<|-|-> Ne naviasy
<roman-cz> chomik ;-)
<skrzyp> Polacy ne lubia takich nickov
<roman-cz> proc ne?
<conra> roman-cz: nevim jaky
<conra> skrzyp: jakich nickow?
<skrzyp> ^ jak wyzej
<conra> -.-
<conra> tak?
<conra> bo polacy sa pojebani :)
<skrzyp> :(
<roman-cz> Oops!
<conra> ;d
<skrzyp> Przynajmniej ci z #archlinux.pl - ban :(
<skrzyp> Pojechales rowno po swoim narodzie
<conra> ja nejsem kukot ;d
<conra> ;d
<conra> skrzyp: nie wiem jak ty, ale ja wstydze sie bycia polakiem
<skrzyp> :(
<conra> za wszelka cene chce wyemigrowac do czech
<conra> najlepiej brno
<skrzyp> Dobry :)
<conra> ;]
<skrzyp> Ty antypatrioto!
<conra> no w sumie
<conra> ;]
<roman-cz> pobierz sobie urlop :D
<skrzyp> W sumie bez różnicy czy lech, czech czy rus
<conra> ;]
<skrzyp> :)
<conra> nom
<conra> dobrawa byla czeszka
<conra> mieszko polak
<conra> takze cos mam w sobe z czecha
<conra> hehe
<skrzyp> H, h, h...
<conra> skrzyp: hh
<conra> ;]
<roman-cz> jsme lidi, jako vsichni ostatni :-) nebo se pletu?
<conra> jj, mas ;]
<conra> roman-cz: kolik mas do brno?
<roman-cz> 600km :-)
<conra> ou ;d
<conra> tak do bratilavou s 700 :D
<skrzyp> Ja z Krakowa, to ok 200
<roman-cz> mieszkam w Chlumec ;-)
<conra> bratislava je moc krasna :)
<conra> hm
<roman-cz> http://mapy.cz/#mm=ZTtTcP@sa=s@st=s@ssq=Chlumec@sss=1@ssp=124574828_128184012_146005100_145878732@x=132031488@y=138132480@z=10
<conra> dobre mnesto ;]
<conra> central cech
<conra> ;]
<skrzyp> Google maps ne lepij?
<conra> lepsi*
<roman-cz> obec Chlumec, okres Usti nad Labem
<roman-cz> ;-)
<conra> do prahy mas s 80km ;)
<[ZOMB]> lol
<conra> ne? :
<skrzyp> A wy macie tam w czechach informatykov i programistov ? :)
<conra> skrzyp: -.-
<conra> nie, 99% to debile -.-
<conra> poziom wyzszy niz w polsce
<roman-cz> mam, na okraj Prahy. Do centra tak 106km :-)
<conra> :)
<conra> sem byl v prahe v 2002r. :D
<conra> tak myslim ;p
<roman-cz> ja letos 3x :-)
<conra> ;]
<roman-cz> nechci se chlubit ;-)
<conra> hee
<conra> 100km to je malo
<conra> ;]
<roman-cz> to jo, co bys kamenem dohodil.. :D
<conra> ahha
<conra> total :D http://www.rouming.cz/co_delaji_lide_kdyz_snezi.jpg
<roman-cz> :D
<roman-cz> otazka: "Prohlizel jste si nekdy snehove vlocky?" ..odpoved: "Kde je na netu najdu?" :D ..no comment! :-D
<roman-cz> Dalsi stripek ze zivota: IT specialista pripojil skladnici k pc novou klavesnici s ceskym popisem. Ta za chvilku prisla a ptala se, kde na te ceske klavesnici najde pismenko "ch" :D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-21
<skrzyp> Re
<supersasho> pouziva tu niekto catalyst driver?
<supersasho> popripade aj skype
<supersasho> bo mam problem pri videohovore, s mesa drivermi ten problem nebol
<Swot> Zdravím
<Swot> Byl by někdo ochoten pomoci mi s instalací ovladače na grafiku?
<Swot> Byl by někdo ochoten pomoci mi s intalací ovladače na grafiku?
<filip89> Swot: teraz musis cakat, kym si Ta niekto vsimne
<filip89> Swot: takto
<filip89> Swot: 
<filip89> Swot: 
<supersasho> Swot: ake ovladace?
<Swot> supersasho: Na grafiku.. ale možná že sem si to vyřešil..
<Swot> Jdu reset PC
<supersasho> no myslel som skor ze ci ati alebo nvidia
<supersasho> meh
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: uz to jde, tak nema duvod se vracet neasi :))
<supersasho> nj, mne slo skor o to ze napise ze ovladace na grafiku.. spytam sa ake a povie na grafiku.. jak u blbych :-/
<[ZOMB]> nj
<Swot> Hm...
<Swot> Tak zkusil jsem nainstalovat ovladače
<Swot> a rozlišení je nějakejch 640x480 max
<Swot> nevíte jak dát normální rozlišení ? grafika je Nvidia GeForce GTS 250
<[ZOMB]> Swot: nvidia-settings / X server display configuration / resolution
<skrzyp> Dobryden
<filip89> dobry den
<supersasho> den dobry
<[ZOMB]> den uz je v pr... dobry vecer ;)
<supersasho> vecer dobry :)
<supersasho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&feature=player_embedded :-D
<[ZOMB]> rofl
<BlackChar> Ahoj, mam dotaz - je nejaky zpusob, jak vynutit spusteni failsafe rezimu X serveru, i kdyz si system mysli, ze je vse v poradku? (je to Lucid, pokud to k necemu bude)
<BlackChar> respektive by snad stacilo smazat to, co si ulozil ten konfiguracni pruvodce a pak by se failsafe opet spustil, ale vubec netusim, co a kde.
<skrzyp> conra: I chuj z tego rozumiem! :-P
<conra> hmm?
<conra> ja jsem afk
<skrzyp> :)
<[ZOMB]> BlackChar: nevim co presne hledas, ale polozku allow-failsave mam v /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<[ZOMB]> BlackChar: a pokud se nepletu, tak failsave se spoustel uz vyberem v grubu
<BlackChar> [ZOMB]: Mam vadnou grafiku (dlouha pohadka) a failsafe (ten, co se spousti pomoci /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit) mi nabehl v pohode. Ale kdykoliv v nem neco potvrdim, tak se po restartu uplne rozsype obraz. Potreboval bych ten graficky rezim, ve kterem nabiha X server pri nejake chybe.
<BlackChar> [ZOMB]: Failsafe z grubu te hodi jen do shellu, ne?
<[ZOMB]> BlackChar: myslim ze ne, ale jistej si nejsem :) porp chyby hledej v logach /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/.xsession-errors
<BlackChar> [ZOMB]: Chybu znam, (EE) No device found, ta grafika se neumi prihlasit. Potrebuji Xka prinutit, aby na to nehledely a nasadily nejaky fbdev nebo vesa nebo co to pouzivaji v tom "low-res" rezimu. Jakakoli detekce nebo pokus o komunikaci s grafikou totiz selze/zamrzne/rozsype obraz
<[ZOMB]> BlackChar: tak v grubu pripsat spusteni s vesa?
<BlackChar> [ZOMB]: xforcevesa jsem pridal jako parametr a nepomohlo. Nebo se to dela jinak? Tohle jsem nasel v nejake stare wikistrance k BulletProofX (coz je asi nazev pro ten failsafe rezim, pokud jsem pochopil spravne)
<[ZOMB]> BlackChar: hledej to zadani pro grub2
<[ZOMB]> bude to trosek jinaci
<[ZOMB]> hlavne se ten grub needituje v /boot/ /etc/default/grub mam pocit
<BlackChar> jop, zkusim to, brb :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-22
<skrzyp> Dobry den
<[ZOMB]> nejakej preborec na C co by se mi na tohle mrknul? http://ideone.com/6kA8h? je tam nekde neco spatne :)) a nejak inteligentneji vyresit vytvoreni stolu :)
<[ZOMB]> upraveno zde :) http://ideone.com/o5EHD
<skrzyp> Bre
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-23
<conra> bry
<skrzyp> Re
<g117> zdarte hosi
<g117> podarilo sa mi spustit vcera chmod 777 -R / a kym som to zastavit tak niektore subory z /var/ boli uz padelane, a teraz mam problem, nejde mi nic nainstalovat (man-db robi problemy) a podobne...odporucate prehodit /var/ zo zalohy alebo komplet reinstall?
<g117> zalohy su z pondelka
<skrzyp> Re
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-24
<Rattenak> cau
<Rattenak> jak si updatnu s 9.10 ubuntu na 10.10 ?
<Rattenak> uz to mam
<Rattenak> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> Wesołych, zdrowych, spokojnych oraz obfitych w prezenty świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku oraz dobrej znajomości języka polskiego życzy Skrzyp!
<Skrzyp> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-25
<tief> Hello
<Denco> Čaute. Chcel by som sa opýtať niečo ohľadom škalovania procesora. Aký je rozdiel medzi tými regulátormi, ktoré sú tam na výber: conservative, ondemand, performance, powersafe. A ktoré je dobré používať? Keď som len na baterke tak asi powersafe. Ale ktoré, pri normálnej práci, keď som na adaptéry? Dík :)
<cvachta> Zdravim, tady spokojeny uzivatel Ubuntu 10.10 (Drive sem užíval win XP) - mám otázku, jak aktualizovat GNOME? Mám tu 2.32.0 a již vyšlo 2.32.1 ... nenašel sem PPA, nevím jak aktualizovat, prosím, poradíte? :)
<cvachta> aha, podle logu se tu asi rady nedockam, co? :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-26
<freax> zdravim :-)
<_Brano_> hi man
<freax> mel bych dotaz... da se nejak z repozitaru stahnout ciste ".deb" balik aniz by se instaloval?
<supersasho> jj
<freax> muzete poradit jak pls? nebo se mam vic snazit a googlit? :-)
<freax> uz to maaam... sorry za zbytecnej dotaz... uz mi strejda google poradil :
<supersasho> sry navstevu sme mali
<supersasho> ale tak uz to mas :)
<freax> v pohode :-)
<freax> jinak mate nekdo zkusenosti s ubuntu netbook edition? vyplati se to instalovat, nebo si mam na netbook hodit radsi normalni desktopovou verzi?
<supersasho> ja osobne skusenosti nemam, ale behaju tu ludia co maju, tak mozno sa niektori ozve
<supersasho> y
<freax> a da se stahnout deb balicek z repozitaru i kdyz ho mam uz nainstalovanej?
<[ZOMB]> freax: kdyz ho mas nainstalovanej tak ho preci nemusis stahovat ;) cihni do /var/cache/apt/archives/
<freax> a kdyz sem spustil apt-get clean?
<freax> jinak stejne bych potreboval stahnout balicek na 32bit system a ja mam 64bit :-/
<[ZOMB]> freax: s apt moc nevim, ale bude to podobne, aptitude download balik
<[ZOMB]> me u apt-get chybelo hledani, takze mi ten prikaz prisel naprosto na 2 veci :)
<FrostyX> freax: apt-get -d nazev_baliku bych zkusil
<[ZOMB]> mozna uz to borci potunili
<[ZOMB]> se mrkni do manualu neasi ;)
<[ZOMB]> man apt-get
<FrostyX> nebo tuhttp://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<FrostyX> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nemusim nikde litat po netu kdyz to mam kua napsany primo u sebe v pc ne? :P
<FrostyX> jsem to mel zrovna otevreny. cosi jsem taky resil s apt na serveru
<FrostyX> nedavno
<[ZOMB]> :P
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nenasel si tam prohledavani repozitaru? to jeste prolitnu ten manual
<freax> pro hledani musis pouzit apt-cache no... taky nevim proc to nemuze bejt soucasti apt-get. jinak kdyz zkousim "apt-get -d", tak mi to napise, ze balicek uz mam nainstalovanej a aktualni, takze nazdar :-/
<FrostyX> nevim proc to delam tak blbe, ale na debianu vzdycky vyhledavam pomoci aptitude search a instaluju pomoci apt-get install ...
<[ZOMB]> ja si udelal alias na apt-search ;)
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> mno ja uz mam debian jen na jednom serveru, takze neinstaluju moc casto
<[ZOMB]> jinak aptitude download <balik> mi jde i kdyz mam instnuto a do adresare co aktualne jsem
<freax> aliasy nemam moc rad, protoze si je pak moc najedu a kdyz sem na jinym systemu nez na svym, tak sem v haji, protoze se mi vybavujou moje aliasy a ne prikazy jak maj spravne bejt..
<freax> jinak dik... aptitude download fakt funguje :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> nj, ja taham .profile vsude na flash :)
<[ZOMB]> popr si to muzes mlasknout nekam na web, nic tajnyho tam neni :)
<freax> to vubec neni spatny reseni :-)
<[ZOMB]> nebo me kolikrat max nasira potvrzovani souvisejicich baliku,man aptitude
<[ZOMB]> mg, zas nekoukam kam pisu :)
<[ZOMB]> myslim ze to jevolba --yes
<cvachta> Hele a me neporadite? :-) "Zdravim, tady spokojeny uzivatel Ubuntu 10.10 (Drive sem užíval win XP) - mám otázku, jak aktualizovat GNOME? Mám tu 2.32.0 a již vyšlo 2.32.1 ... nenašel sem PPA, nevím jak aktualizovat, prosím, poradíte? :)"
<brk> to neres. bezpecnostni opravy se backportuji nebo se v repozitarich casem prehoupne samo
<brk> ted nevim, jak to chodi u gnome
<brk> stejne ti to zadne extra nove funkcionality neda
<brk> tyhle male vydani jsou jen o opravach
<jinx_> hmm
<jinx_> to se tu vzydkyc jenom nekdo prijde zeptat a pak zase odejde ?
<jinx_> *vzdycky
<jinx_> cvachta: kdyz chces takhle experimentovat tak si nainstaluj gnome-shell
<jinx_> nebo zkompiluj garnome
<cvachta> já mám linux tak dva týdny... byl jsem zvyklej na windows xp.. a gnome neumím zkompilovat... hlavně mám problém se zamrzáním ubuntu..  a nevím co s tím.. viz http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1366.0 nevím jestli je to v gnome.. ale nic lepšího mě nenapadá.. sem lama :) 
<flack> cvachta: mne sa to nechce pozerat
<flack> ked vravis ze si v linuxe len chvilu
<flack> by si si mohol vyskusat aj ine distra
<flack> pripadne skus instalnut starsiu verziu ubuntu a upgradovat ju na novsiu
<flack> je to sice mozno zdlhave
<flack> ale pre zaciatok jednoduchsie
<flack> mozno je to blby napad ale tak aj to moze byt riesienie bez toho aby si sa teraz ponaral do nejakej vatsej problematiky
<flack> feedback<
<flack> ?
<flack> cvachta:  ping
<FrostyX> cvachta: a zkousel jsi vypnout ten compiz jak ti nekdo na rootu radil ?
<cvachta> FrostyX: hele vypnul jsem jenom efekty jako vlnění, průhlednost atd.. ale compiz jako takovej sem nevypnul, nevim jak
<FrostyX> je na to myslim nejake udelatko fusion-icon
<cvachta> a neprijemne mi tu blika obsah oken .. nechapu proc, zkusim resetnout gnome cely radsi
<FrostyX> mno zkus nainstalovat ten fusion-icon a prepnout z compizu na metacity
<cvachta> ok
<[ZOMB]> nejde jen prikaz metacity --replace ?
<[ZOMB]> --replace                 Nahradí běžícího správce oken správcem Metacity
<FrostyX> hey netusim. rozhodne by to bylo lepsi
<cvachta> a musim resetnout? prepnul sem na metacity zmenil se trosku vzhled... ale porad to debilne blika ten obsah oken.. treba tak kdyz pisu v pidginu
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ja to delal jen jednou a to kdyz jsem resil svuj prvni problem s ati + prvni instalace ubuntu a metacity jsem zapinal cez fusion-icon
<[ZOMB]> jen restartuj sezeni
<[ZOMB]> gdm-restart
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jen ctu man :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<jinx_> cvachta: zkousel jsi nabootovat jine live-cd ?
<jinx_> cvachta: co je to za hw ?
<cvachta> furt to debilně bliká nějak.. 
<jinx_> jakou mas grafiku ?
<cvachta> tohle je notebook od HP, musim zjistit mmnt
<jinx_> no
<jinx_> muze to byt driverama
<jinx_> ale nevim co presne znamena "debilne blika nejak" :)
<[ZOMB]> tjn :)
<jinx_> cvachta: to ti jako blika jen konkretni okno, nebo blika jen to co se meni na obrazovce nebo cela obrazovka ?
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: 20:35 < cvachta> a musim resetnout? prepnul sem na metacity zmenil se trosku vzhled... ale porad to  debilne blika ten obsah oken.. treba tak kdyz pisu v pidginu
<jinx_> ah
<jinx_> cvachta: a to delalo od zacatku co jsi nainstaloval ubuntu?
<jinx_> hned po instalaci ?
<cvachta> je to HP Compaq nc6120, blika obsah okna a ne jenom jednoho, je zasekane psani kdyz pisu, problikavaji dokonce hodiny nahore vpravo na panelu misto nich problikava bilej pruh
<cvachta> a neni to pravidelne treba ted to neblika
<cvachta> prijde mi ze se to deje od zacatku.. 
<jinx_> hmm
<jinx_> muzes zkusit nabotoovat neco jineho
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: na tohle ti prdime ... lshw -C display
<cvachta> [ZOMB]: http://pastebin.com/z64suN96
<jinx_> s inteldriverama by snad nemely byt zadne problemy
<jinx_> me posledni 4 ubuntu behaji i na lowend acer notebooku ktery ma dost exoticky hw a nikdy s nim nebyl problem
<jinx_> vsechno jelo hned po instalaci
<[ZOMB]> jn, me intel mobile 4 jede na tom driveru co ma v poho :)
<cvachta> tak boze proc jenom ja :-(
<cvachta> a tak se mi ten linux libil
<jinx_> cvachta: a zkousel jsi tahat drivery z intelu ?
<jinx_> nebo http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html ?
<FrostyX> k tem intel ovladacum ... jestli tam ma nejakou novou grafiku, tak mu ty ovladace nemusi fungovat spravne
<cvachta> hele to sem nezkousel.. 
<cvachta> drivery pouzivam co mi to nabidlo samo
<jinx_> FrostyX: to je podle me dost stary ntb
<FrostyX> ja kdyz jsem si koupil notes tak mi obcas problikaval obraz taky. a nasledujici 2 updaty to spravily..... jinak nekoukal jsem co to je za ntb
<cvachta> tahle grafika tam je http://pastebin.com/z64suN96
<jinx_> no ta ma posledni release 22/04/2010 primo na webu intelu...
<jinx_> a ty z toho druheho webu jsem nikdy nezkousel :)
<cvachta> takze doporucujete stahnout jinej ovladac?
<cvachta> na grafiku?
<jinx_> pokud nemas rozbity hw tak to muzes zkusit
<jinx_> mno a nebo nahodit jiny z Xorg
<jinx_> kdovi co mas vubec loadnute
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: btw co je v /var/log/Xorg.0.log pls?
<cvachta> http://pastebin.com/6RuWUPbn
<jinx_> hmm
<jinx_> jeste by mohl zkusit novejsi Xka
<jinx_> da se to nejak poresit pres ubuntu tweak
<jinx_> u me behaji stabilne ale kdovi jak budou fungovat jinde
<cvachta> hele ja ted nechapu pojmy, xka = gnome? = compiz nebo co je co? 
<cvachta> sem zvyklej z win na explorer.exe tak maximálně.. 
<cvachta> :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<jinx_> cvachta: xorg je graficky server, gnome je desktopove prostredi
<jinx_> mno
<jinx_> nemate nekdo radeon X1950 v ubuntu ?
<cvachta> a desktopove prostredi bezi na grafickem serveru nebo jak? 
<cvachta> neni o tom nekde nejakej clanek smysluplnej,
<cvachta> ?
<jinx_> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org
<[ZOMB]> je to tak jak pises
<cvachta> [ZOMB]: To bylo na jinx_ ?
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: na tebe :)
<cvachta> jo pecka :-D
<cvachta> jo.. a ještě otázka.. compiz - ten hraje jakou roli? Vykresluje okna?
<jinx_> no ten ti dela predevsim ty efekty, slouzi pro 3d akkceleraci desktopu :)
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: nahore na ty wiki je takove okenko na psani toho co neznas ;)
<cvachta> jo uz sem ho nasel :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<cvachta> tak kluci, pochopte.. sem retardovanej z windows :-D
<cvachta> tam je to klik klik blik blik :)
 * [ZOMB] to chape, ale netoleruje :P
<jinx_> a BSOD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<jinx_> mno
<cvachta> hodim otazku do rignu: KDE nebo GNOME?
<jinx_> pouzivate nekdo wayland ?
<FrostyX> cvachta: to je asi jako zeptat se jestli je lepsi nosit trenky nebo slipy
<cvachta> ok, nosite KDE nebo GNOME?
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> idealne si oboji vyzkousej a uvidis co se ti pouziva lepe
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: to neni pravda ;)
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: neni jen KDE nebo GNOME ... :)
<flack> kuaa kluci
<cvachta> tak to je mi jasne, ale v distrech pro dektop sou asi nejpoužívanější tyhle dva ne?
<flack> jemu to teraz moze byt jedno ..ked mu to skace a mrzne :D
<flack> cvachta: neskusal si teda starsi release<
<flack> ?
<flack> alebo kubuntu ked uz je tu rec o prostrediach
<cvachta> no a mam hledat chybu v graf. prostredi nebo x serveru? 
<flack> cvachta: nvm
<cvachta> kubuntu sem nezkoušel
<flack> linuxov je plna rit jeden ti isto pojde bez prvotnej menstruacie :D
<FrostyX> byt tebou, tak tam hodim LTS ubuntu / kubuntu jestli to nevyresi ten problem s blikanim. instalace stejne zabere pul hodiny, takze pokud ti nic moc nebrani tak bych to asi zkusil.
<jinx_> [ZOMB]: co neni pravda ?
<FrostyX> LTS je 10.04
<flack> jj moja rada .. suhlas FrostyX
<cvachta> a je to mozny udelat nejak bez ztratydat a vypalovani atd?
<flack> cvachta: zazalohuj si data,,,
<flack> cvachta: pri instalaci vyberes particie na ktore chces instalovat
<cvachta> jo, takhle zacina kazda pohadka.. 
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: ale tak vlastne je, ze jich je vic jsem myslel, ale tak mas i pansky tanga :))
<cvachta> no ale jde to nejak primo z ubuntu? nebo musim zkopcit data, pak zformatovat disk, nahrat ubuntu lts a vratit data zpet? 
<flack> ono sa da chodit aj bez pradla :D rovnako je to v linuxu
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: tohle si cet? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Grafické%20karty%20Intel
<cvachta> nn
<flack> cvachta: jde
<cvachta> složitě?
<flack> cvachta: mas aspon rozdeleny disk?
<cvachta> jj
<flack> no tak vcom je problem
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: bran nase window makery za kazdou cenu :)
<flack> cvachta: kolko partici>?
<jinx_> wtf?
<cvachta> tu mam i widle... a grub + burg 
<jinx_> jake panske tanga ?
<cvachta> 3
<cvachta> teda 4
<jinx_> [ZOMB]: mluvis o compiz nebo wayland ?
<flack> burg? wtf??
<cvachta> takova graficka nastavba na grub2 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: neasi :))
<flack> ahaa
<flack> neznam
<flack> cvachta: tak si potrebne subory zazalohuj na tu particiu kde mas win
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: tj fuck :D
<cvachta> flack: treba takhle to muze vypadat http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/lightness-burg-theme/
<[ZOMB]> http://www.root.cz/clanky/nove-ubuntu-ma-vazne-problemy-s-grafikami-intel/
<jinx_> lol
<jinx_> cvachta: asi si budes muset nainstalovat debian nebo slackware :)))
<cvachta> :(
<cvachta> asi .. jo :(
<jinx_> dont worry
<jinx_> slackware je super distro :)
<cvachta> ja volil ubuntu hlavne protože se mi líbí ty deb balíčky kde by měly bejt ty závislosti pořešený
<jinx_> cvachta: ubuntu vzniklo z debianu 
<cvachta> máme ve škole fedoru a tam se mi nepovedlo ani nainstalovat operu, protože tam furt něco chybělo a já to ne a ne najít
<jinx_> :)))
<cvachta> jo, ale deb na debianu taky facha? to je prevzaty?
<jinx_> ubuntu vzniklo z debainu...
<cvachta> takze ano?
<cvachta> ??
<jinx_> ehm
<flack> Řešení můžeme obecně shrnout do dvou kategorií: upgrade nebo downgrade.
<[ZOMB]> jestli chces neco podobnyho ubuntu tak se mrkni na http://www.linuxmint.com/
<flack> down down down
<flack> >D
<flack> :D
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: ale volil bych taky tuhle moznost, proste kouknout po jadru :)
<cvachta> chci něco s podporou... něco na co najdu tutoriály v čj nebo v aj .. 
<cvachta> a něco kde budou hezký grafický sračičky
<jinx_> [ZOMB]: a nebude mit stejny problem? kdyz to bere repozitare z ubuntu.. 
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: musi se docist v jakym stadiu to jadro je :0
<flack> ubuntu 9.04 ci 9.10-- dokedy je offcialna podpora do aprila?
<[ZOMB]> flack: nekoncilo to nahodou uz?
<flack> nee
<flack> ja mam jedno znich
<flack> momentalne som neni na tom stroji
<flack> ale pisalo sa tam do aprila
<flack> len neviem ci je to 04 aleb 9,10
<cvachta> takze doporucujete zmenit distro? 
<flack> ja doporucujem down :D
<cvachta> hele.. proc mi v kanalu ubuntu-cz doporucujete vsichni jiny distro? :-D
<cvachta> to je spiknuti :-D
<flack> gentoo :D
<flack> h00kovi ukradli notebok??
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: ja bych kompiloval novy jadro, to se hodi pro zacatecnika :P
<jinx_> gentoo je dobra volba
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> nebudte na nej zly :-D
<flack> xixi
<jinx_> ale porad si myslim ze slackware je pro zacatecnika nejlepsi
<cvachta> kecate tam neni ani graficky prostredi en?
<jinx_> hmm
<jinx_> to je relativni
<jinx_> zalezi jestli nainstalujes xorg a window managera
<jinx_> nebo nejaky desktop
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: nema to nahodou jen spain lang?
<jinx_> spain ??
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: myslim wiki
<jinx_> coze ?
<flack> to snad nie:D
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: to bude asi jiny distro :)
<jinx_> jj
<flack> wifislax asi :D
<jinx_> urcite
<[ZOMB]> tj mozny, mam v tom gulas :)
<cvachta> no vim ze je to relativni, ale vidim jak ja instaluju pres terminál tam..
<flack> to je natutovku espanola 
<jinx_> neb slackware je snad nejstarsi co existuje
<jinx_> predtim se to cele kompilovalo odzacatku
<cvachta> takze schrnete nekdo co byste mi doporucili? down? změnu distra? 
<cvachta> nebo hodit noťas z okna?
<jinx_> koupit si macbook
<flack> cvachta: skoncit z pocitacmi
<flack> je to ptakovina
<flack> :D
<jinx_> cvachta: stahni debian netinstall cd a instaluj
<jinx_> v tasksel zvolis ze chces desktop a nainstaluje ti i hotove gnome
<jinx_> a narozdil od ubuntu by tam snad nemely byt zadne potize
<flack> :D
<jinx_> cvachta: nemusis se toho bat, ma to i graficky instalator :)
<cvachta> sem fakt z tehle konverzace na dně.. těšil sem se že mi napíše někdo ať kliknu tam a tam a že to bude fungovat :-D a nebo že to není chyba, ale vychytávka :-D 
<cvachta> jak to bývá u win :-D
<flack> jj je to feature
<cvachta> hned se mi lip pracuje :-D
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<[ZOMB]> xserver-xorg-video-intel five days ago 
<[ZOMB]> Successfully built
<jinx_> [ZOMB]: to uz jsem mu radil ale je mala pravdepodobnost ze si to rozbije
<jinx_> me to teda doma beha v pohode
<jinx_> ale neni to oficialne stable
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: no me to nedela co pise, ale jako vykon je desnej taky
<jinx_> no
<jinx_> me by zajimalo jak je to s ati driverama
<jinx_> pripadne jestli si radsi nemam do desktopu koupit nvidia kartu
<[ZOMB]> == New in Maverick ==
<[ZOMB]> xserver 1.9 is in which breaks all of the ABI's again. nvidia-graphics-drivers 256.53 and newer fully support xserver 1.9. fglrx 7.780 now also supports xserver 1.9.
<[ZOMB]> takze ati a intel by melo jit :)
<jinx_> me nejde compiz :)
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: stejnak je to k h.. :)
<jinx_> a dost me to stve, protoze v predchozich vydanich slo :)
<jinx_> [ZOMB]: ale kdyz uz to ma 512mb ram tak bych chtel tu 3d akceleraci
<[ZOMB]> ja mam porad 10.04 a neprisel jsem na jedinej rozumnej duvod upgrade na 10.10 :)
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: njn :)
<jinx_> ja si z gentoo nesu zlozvyk ze porad musim bezet na nejnovejsim softu :))
<[ZOMB]> hh
<cvachta> du spat, zejtra se v tom povrtám.. díky za rady
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: Drz se na stabilnim 10.04 dokud to pujde, protoze aktualizace na novejsi ubuntu muze znamenat takove zmeny, ze se z toho po**** :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-19
<ZOMBitch> ja tam mam par lidi, to dlouho neslo pro domenu a free to taky mam pocit zas tak dlouho :)
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> no nic, ja jdu chrnet, tak zdar!
<ZOMBitch> gn
<khouba> cauvec 
<khouba> pomuze me nekdo za penize rozjet raid prosim ! 
<khouba> strasnej sranec ten radi vam reknu 
<khouba> raid
<broTy> ahoj hosi mam mensi problem tak si jdu k vam pro radu, takovy chytri hosi mi urcite dokazou poradit :-)
<broTy> mel jsem dualboot ubuntu a winxp a chtel se ubuntu zbavit, odstranil jsem diskove oddily ubuntu
<broTy> na flashku jsem si hodil podle nejakyho navodu konzoli pro zotaveni winxp, nabootoval z ni a dal fixmbr
<broTy> (instalacni CD widli tu nemam)
<broTy> podle vsech navodu co jsem na netu nasel by mi to melo opravit bootovani, ale nedeje se tak
<broTy> naskoci mi akorat:
<broTy> error: no such partition.
<broTy> grub rescue>
<broTy> kdyz dam v tom grub resuce set, vyplivne mi to 
<broTy> prefix=(hd0,6)/boot/grub
<broTy> root=hd0,6
<broTy> hosi poradte milacek mi nefunguje :(
<Chinese_soup> tak z te grub konzoli nabootuj widle?
<broTy> hh a jak?
<Chinese_soup> wait, to jsem uz jednou delal, nekde to tu mam
<broTy> no?
<Chinese_soup> root (hd0,0)
<Chinese_soup> makeactive
<Chinese_soup> chainloader --force +1
<Chinese_soup> boot
<Chinese_soup> rekl bych, ze to ubde neco jako tohle
<Chinese_soup> uz nemuzu najit presny odkaz na manual, jen na posahana fora :) 
<broTy> mam tu hd0 hd0,5 hd0,1 hd1 hd1,1 hd2 hd2,2
<Chinese_soup> no a co ja s tim? :)
<Chinese_soup> to si samozrejme dej podle toho kde mas widlous
<broTy> no je to bordel
<broTy> mam tu fyzicky 3 disky
<broTy> z toho jeden rozdelen jna 2 oddily
<Chinese_soup> tak to vsechno vyzkousej a kdyz ti nakonec nabootujou widle tak si napis ktery to je :D
<broTy> ok zkusim
<Chinese_soup> samozrejme tohle hazej do te rescue konzole
<broTy> pred root ma byt asi set ze?
<Chinese_soup> pry ne
<Chinese_soup> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-windows-from-the-grub-prompt-275446/
<broTy> uknknown command root
<Chinese_soup> hmm, to bude asi na grub1 :/
<Chinese_soup> a bubuntu ma grub2
<Chinese_soup> muzes zkusit to set no, ale tady ja koncim, grub2 neznam :)
<broTy> ja neznam ani 1 :) nejak to rpozkousim a dam vedet
<broTy> a do piskota... zadnej ten prikaz nefunguje :-/
<broTy> root jsem zmenil, ale ty ostatni nevim nevim
<khouba> exit
<freshlemon> Zdravím, poradil byste mi někdo, prosím, jak (v ubuntu 11.10) nastavit, aby se mi videa automaticky otevírala v aplikaci mplayer? Když kliknu pravým na některé video/vlastnosti/Otevřít s, tak mplayer v nabídce není, i když jej mám nainstalovaný (asi protože to není gui, nebo co já vím...). Předem děkuji :)
<FrostyX> freshlemon: urcite je tam moznost spusteni vlastnim prikazem ... ja tam mam takovou rozbalovaci moznost "user a custom command"
<freshlemon> To tam tedy opravdu nemám. Mám tam seznam, kde je zobrazena "Výchozí aplikace", potom dvě "Doporučené aplikace" a pak je tam možnost "Zobrazit ostatní aplikace" (mezi kterými mplayer není). Abych byl ještě úplně přesný, tak mám PinguyOS 11.10 Shell, což je ale v podstatě jen doplněné, určitým způsobem nastavené ubuntu a asi by to imho nemělo mít na toto vliv. Zde je screenshot pro jistotu http://dl.dropbox.co
<freshlemon> m/u/6195090/otevrit_s.png
<Chinese_soup> co to tlacitko Pridat?
<FrostyX> jojo, presne tak. tlacitko pridat a tam je to o cem jsem mluvil
<freshlemon> Právěže tlačítko Přidat je normálně zašedlé a "odšedne" až když označíte nějakou tu aplikaci ze seznamu a v tom případě ji to přidá nahoru do těch Doporučených aplikací :)
<FrostyX> zajimave
<freshlemon> to jistě, ale zároveň značně iritující :D
<freshlemon> Vy to tak nemáte? Myslím, že v této podobě je ta nabídka od Gnome 3, čili od 11.10
<freshlemon> Nelze to nějak nastavit pomocí příkazů?
<FrostyX> co to zase soudruzi vymysleli ... ja to mam takle http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/shot19122011153958.png/ ale je to nautilus z gnome2 ..
<Chinese_soup> freshlemon: a nutne potrebujes mplayer? nemuzes tam proste mit gnome mplayer? :)
<freshlemon> no já mám totiž grafickou kartu Nvidia a využívám na ní akcelerace vdpau. A ta akcelerace funguje jen pokud to video spouštím čistě v mplayeru (čili ne gnome mplayer ani nic jiného)... Pokud jiná cestu nenajdu, tak se budu snažit prohrabat nastavení a zkusit to nějak zprovoznit třeba u vlc nebo smplayeru, u těch to myslím jde, ale kdysi dávno jsem to už zkoušel a byla to hrozná pruda a výsledek žádný...
<Chinese_soup> hmm, aha
<Chinese_soup> ja myslel, ze gnome-mplayer je jen frontend
<freshlemon> mě by to tak také dávalo smysl, nicméně rozdíl v zátěži cpu je značný
<Chinese_soup> hmm hm
<freshlemon> aha, tak pardon. Sledoval jsem pouze celkovou zátěž cpu. Teď, když jsem se podíval, kolik "žere" jen mplayer nebo totem, tak ta zátěž je stejná. Rozdíl je pouze v tom, že když běží totem, tak ganome-shell žere o 10-20 % víc cpu, než když video přehrávám v mplayer. 
<freshlemon> Takže dál to řešit asi nemá smysl. Když si pustím tříhodinový film v 1080p, tak to holt spustím ručně z terminálu v mplayeru.
<Chinese_soup> problem solved; next :-)
<freshlemon> jo :)
<freshlemon> i tak děkuju za pomoc :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE ale treba uz hodne dlouho hleda nejake pekne klikaci rozhrani na media knihovnu
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<SquirrelCZE> jedinou knihovnu kterou znam a ma v sobe vsechno je xbmc...
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: o co slo?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-20
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: zdravim, ty pouzivas fluxe a xfce terminal ze? stava se ti ze proste najednou zmizne vsem terminalum windowborder (nejde s nim pohnout a je porad nahore) a pomuze jen restart?
<SquirrelCZE> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6835/screenshot1324394147.png
<Chinese_soup> link na wallpaper! :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> he
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: mam jen http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/8765/backgroundoiv.jpg
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<SquirrelCZE> http://www.google.cz/search?q=meme&qscrl=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=cs&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=XKjwTtHhF4714QTUnJGTAQ&biw=1366&bih=662&sei=XajwTq7vLuTN4QSOtrzWAQ#q=meme&um=1&hl=cs&qscrl=1&tbs=isz:ex,iszw:1366,iszh:768&tbm=isch&source=lnt&sa=X&ei=YKjwTrHUN_HP4QT4ufXMAQ&ved=0CBEQpwUoBQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=59c96ca3a4fcaa81&biw=1366&bih=662
<SquirrelCZE> tak jsem se k nemu dostal :-)
<Chinese_soup> oh, díky :)
<SquirrelCZE> np
<SquirrelCZE> akorat mi spis pomoz s tim fluxem
<SquirrelCZE> a xfce terminalem
<Chinese_soup> nemam zkusenosti :)
<Chinese_soup> asi ho window manager nechce :)
<Chinese_soup> protoze je z xfce! :)
<SquirrelCZE> jezis :D
<Chinese_soup> a nebo je to naopak
<Chinese_soup> xfce terminal se nechce nechat spravovat fluxbox wm
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> to mi pomuze tyjo
<SquirrelCZE> ja to potrebuju zpravit :-P
<Chinese_soup> aha
<Chinese_soup> vsak to jsem prave udelal
<Chinese_soup> pochopil bych, kdybys to potreboval spravit :P
<Chinese_soup> ale zpravu jsem ti jiz podal :D
<SquirrelCZE> ....
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch pouziva stejnou kombinaci
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem no response
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ?
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6835/screenshot1324394147.png
<SquirrelCZE> jaksi mi u terminalu zmizely window border
<SquirrelCZE> nevis co to muze zpusobovat?
<Chinese_soup> to uz jsem ti rekl ja :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<ZOMBitch> vim, resp tusim :)
<SquirrelCZE> a ? :D
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: takovej malej test, existuje process nautilus kdyz tam ten border neni?
<SquirrelCZE> eeeeej
<SquirrelCZE> jako, mozne to je
<ZOMBitch> tak je i mozne, ze xfce4-terminal nema border :)
<ZOMBitch> resp toto je window decoration mam pocit ;)
<SquirrelCZE> [squirrel@walnut ~]$ killall nautilus
<SquirrelCZE> nautilus: no process found
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> prave jsem nautilus smaznul uplne
<SquirrelCZE> protoze ho stejne nepotrebuju
<SquirrelCZE> zachrany terminal je xterm
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: cat ~/.fluxbox/apps | grep term
<SquirrelCZE> [app] (name=terminal) (class=Terminal) (role=Terminal-0x14af470-2439-1324328956)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ten xfce4-term ma titulek terminal zejo :P
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jeste netusis kam mirim ...? :)
<SquirrelCZE> ee ?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ~/.fluxbox/apps = soubor s nastavenim rozmisteni oken na plose ...
<SquirrelCZE> ahaaaaa
<ZOMBitch> + dekoraci a pod picovin :)
<SquirrelCZE> ma jen nastavene dimensions 
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze umisteni?
<SquirrelCZE> takze nechapu proc mizi border...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tzn k tomu mohlo dojit tim, ze si na kontextovym menu dal volbu zapamatovat -> dekoraci,pozici,pochu,prispedleni,... cokoli :)
<SquirrelCZE> no to jsem dal
<SquirrelCZE> pozici
<SquirrelCZE> ale proc to ovlivnuje dekoraci?
<SquirrelCZE> a u ostatnich programu kde mam nastavene neco se nic nedeje, vsechno je OK
<SquirrelCZE> no nic, reboot a s coklem
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: mozna chyba zapisu do toho souboru ... radsi edituju soubor a restartuju fluxbox (jde jen flux "reload" bo jak to nazvat)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: se ti to jeste s necim hada trebas :)
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<ZOMBitch> obecne s gdm :)
<SquirrelCZE> dik, afk :-)
<ZOMBitch> j np :)
 * ZOMBitch si udela kavicku, kdyz uz ho teda probrali ze zimniho spanku :-P
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: nefungovalo :-(
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
 * SquirrelCZE by chtel aby notes pri bootovani nevypisoval informace ale nejaky pekny bootsplash
<SquirrelCZE> a hadejte
<SquirrelCZE> kompilovat kernel to po mne chce
<SquirrelCZE> a pokud se nepletu pri kazde nove verzi kernelu bych musel znova ne?
<Chinese_soup> mozna by to slo zkompilovat jako modul
<Chinese_soup> a pak jen kompiloat modul pri kazde nove verzi kernelu
<Chinese_soup> ale jen hadam
<Chinese_soup> mně se tedy libi vic informace
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> ale to je uz druha uprava systemu kvuli ktere bych musel kompilovat kernel
<Chinese_soup> tak to udelej a hotovo :)
<SquirrelCZE> no jo
<SquirrelCZE> jenze u archa mam novy kernel co 4 dny...
<Chinese_soup> tak ho neupgraduj
<Chinese_soup> co 4 dny...
<SquirrelCZE> prave ale... :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: co jako nefungovalo presne? se v tom ztracim decent :)
<SquirrelCZE> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/597/screenshot1324401753.png
<SquirrelCZE> ques :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si?
<_Brano_1> :D
<_Brano_1> určite nie je :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw tohle vlastne presn nesnasim, ptat se jen na pritomnost uzivatele:D ... 
<_Brano_1> mal by si s tým niečo robiť :D
<ZOMBitch> mas jedno ... cus, tebe tu je taky videt jen jako stin skoro cece ;)
<Chinese_soup> :D
<_Brano_1> jj to teda jo :D
<_Brano_1> nemám vôbec čas poslednú dobu :D
<_Brano_1> a teraz sa aj tak učím na skúšku...
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<_Brano_1> aaaaaaall niiiiight loooong
<_Brano_1> :D
<ZOMBitch> jak pro koho ;-)
<_Brano_1> :-)
 * ZOMBitch wc ...
<FrostyX> sem
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: chces teda i ucet na freenode? bo na to mam snad i ted chvili cas :)
<FrostyX> jojo, hlavne freenode. Popravde ted chvili pouzivam na icq/facebook zase pidgina. Musim prvne nejak vyresit ten problem se spravama a pripojovanim
<FrostyX> A mel jsem ted dost prace takze jsem absolutne nemel cas resit neco jineho a ted si uzivam poslednich par dnu volna ..
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ok, za pul hodky jdu na to :)
<FrostyX> Diky. Zitra vyzkousim. Do pul hodky vytuhnu :-D
<ZOMBitch> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-21
<khouba> Zdarec ne :) 
<khouba> Tak jsem rozjel RAID na SUSE :-) disky se synchronizovaly :-) ale po restartu to chce jeste asi obnovit GRUB, mate nekdo nejakou radu prosim? 
<FrostyX> na wiki je navod na obnovu grubu
<khouba> Diky, ale ne asi pro RAID 
<khouba> vlastne bych mel asi eda instalovat do obou ? 
<khouba> no a to uz nikdo nevi
<khouba> bliká na mě grub > _    nemůže mě prosím někdo pomoci? Nebo je to jen přetvářka?
<DoNtIkE> mam takovej problem s uspavanim na disk
<DoNtIkE> pokud dam uspat na disk tak se programy neulozi ale zabiji se
<DoNtIkE> swap mam dvojnasobny
<DoNtIkE> cat /proc/swaps
<DoNtIkE> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<DoNtIkE> /dev/sda3                               partition	6143996	0	-1
<DoNtIkE> root@DoNtIkE:/home/patrik# dmesg | grep swap
<DoNtIkE> [   21.669985] Adding 6143996k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:6143996k 
<DoNtIkE> tady to podle mne je ok
<|Nuclear1> DoNtIkE: uspavej do ramek
<DoNtIkE> upravoval jsem trochu oddily a potom jsem prepsal UUID v fstab
<DoNtIkE> nb neuspavam ale obcas se me stane ze ho nekde zapomenu zaply
<DoNtIkE> proto mam nastaveny aby se to uspalo na disk
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> nevite, je nejak mozne mit vlastni server (email, kalendar, webgalerie etc...) s interface ktere pouziva google?
<SquirrelCZE> nevite o nejakem projektu?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-22
<khouba> quit
<khouba> Ahoj :) 
<khouba> Kluci? ste tady ? 
<khouba> pomuze me prosim nekdo ? nemuzu vytvorit slozku :-D nechapu to 
<khouba> kdyz dam sudo grub-install --root-direcotry=/mnt/ /dev/sda1   tak me to hodi : mkdir: cannot create direcotry /mnt//boot : No suchfile ord directory
<Chinese_soup> khouba: mas tam o / navic
<Chinese_soup> zkus --root-directory=/mnt
<Chinese_soup> ale nic neslibuju :)
<khouba> zkusim to 
<khouba> hm spatenka 
<khouba> a neumi prosim nekdo zavest grub z shell grub? 
<khouba> restartoval jsem ted system a mam k dispozici pouze shell grub  grub > _ 
<MrBazinga> Zdravim, mohu mit takovou lamerskou otazku ? :)
<Chinese_soup> samozřejmě
<Chinese_soup> jestli ti někdo odpoví to už je věc druhá
<Chinese_soup> a příště se rovnou ptej
<Chinese_soup> už ti mohl někdo za těch 20 minut+ odpovědět
<MrBazinga> jen dotaz jestli neznate prikaz do konzole na fedore jak se instaluje xchat
<MrBazinga> ^^
<Chinese_soup> zkusil bych yum install xchat
<MrBazinga> zkusim :) diky
<Chinese_soup> a take to psat na fedora kanal :)
<Chinese_soup> MrBazinga: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_use_IRC#How_to_install_X-Chat
<MrBazinga> Chinese ja jsem takova linux lamka :) ja jsem rad, ze vubec nekde jsem nasel nejaky linuxaky
<MrBazinga> jzs ty ses zlatej diky :D
<Chinese_soup> jak jsem rikal su -c 'yum install xchat'
<Chinese_soup> to su te prihlasi za roota a vykona ten prikaz, pokud nevis
<Chinese_soup> neni zac
<MrBazinga> tak na rootovi uz jsem ^^
<Chinese_soup> tak proste yum install xchat
<MrBazinga> jojo :) dekuju 
<Chinese_soup> MrBazinga: a zkusil bych priste treba #fedora-cs ;-)
<MrBazinga> jojo :) a muz use zeptat co znamena to yum ?
<MrBazinga> jeslti vis teda
<Chinese_soup> to je nejaky spravce balicku v Red Hat-like distrech
<Chinese_soup> asi jako apt-get v debianu, ubuntu, ...
<Chinese_soup> aptitude atd.
<MrBazinga> aha jo :) chňapu:)
<MrBazinga> no jdu na tu fedoru, zatim :)
<Chinese_soup> MrBazinga: http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yum
<Chinese_soup> hm, tak proc quit? :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: husty ty si zlatej jo? Kde na to ty lidi chodej :-P
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-24
<[Ratten]> muzu vas tu otravovat na vanoce ?
<SquirrelCZE> klidne
<[Ratten]> http://pastebin.com/er3ayFZ6 jak ten soubor co jsem tedka vytvoril dam na ftp ?
<[Ratten]> h nevim jak si dat ten datum jako promenou
<[Ratten]> http://pastebin.com/ps0xaKCz
<[Ratten]> a tak uz sem to nak zmaknul :D
<slowbackspace> radi sme pomohli
<FrostyX> :-D
<SquirrelCZE> hosi
<SquirrelCZE> https://plus.google.com/105744124991913346982/posts/Wz8r4aDniZq
<SquirrelCZE> jezis
<SquirrelCZE> to ne
<SquirrelCZE> http://notebook.cz/clanky/prislusenstvi/2011/genius-sp-hf2020-reproduktory-20 premyslim o nich
<SquirrelCZE> a otazka je
<SquirrelCZE> bude vadit kdyz je polozim nalezato?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-25
<h00ked> chm... z nejakeho duvodu mi novy server nechce na siti fungovat pod aliasem
<dymos23> zdravim, mám problem s grafickou kartou Asus EN210 (nVidia GeForce 210) - podle Ubuntu 11.10 není žádný grafická karta přítomna, ve skutečnosti je. po HW stránce není zřejmě poškozena jelikož je nová a manipuloval jsem s ní velmi opatrně. Prosím a předem děkuji za rady a informace které povdeou k vyřešení problému.
<dymos23> *žádná
<dymos23> ach jo, vy jste tak ochotný... :/
<Chinese_soup> ://///
<Chinese_soup> ..
<Chinese_soup> když nikdo neví tak nikdo neví
<Chinese_soup> zkoušels jinou verzi ubuntu, jine distro, widle, cokoliv?
<dymos23> nezkoušel
<tvaculin> zkus win
<dymos23> hmm, CDčko s winama mám, ale někde jsem ztratil aktivační klíč - přece jen už je to pár let co sem si ty winy pořizoval
<tvaculin> kasli na aktivaci
<Chinese_soup> dymos23: tak zkus
<Chinese_soup> tvaculin: myslim, ze XP ten klic chce i tak
<tvaculin> chces to tam jen vyzkouset
<Chinese_soup> tvaculin: tedy, nevim jaky ma widle
<Chinese_soup> ale testovaci srajdy jsou myslim az od Visty
<dymos23> mam XPcka
<dymos23> rok 2002
<tvaculin> Chinese_soup: a jo, asi mas pravdu... uz je to dlouho co jsem si hral s win :)
<Chinese_soup> no, rikam
<Chinese_soup> tvaculin: :)
<dymos23> hmm, můžu to zkusit někde upirátit
<tvaculin> si najdi nejaky klic nebo crack na netu
<tvaculin> na tu chvili to je jedno
<tvaculin> das si 10 otcenasu a bude to v pohode :)
<dymos23> tak jsem chvíli prolézal to instalační CDčko XPček a už mám product key (bylo v .txt souboru) :D :) 
<ZOMBitch> SN ale opravdu neni potreba pro zjisteni funkcnmosti graficke karty :P
<Chinese_soup> aspon se nenudi :P
<ZOMBitch> btw co tu radite widle patlalove? :D
<Chinese_soup> ...
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> 16:28:58 < Chinese_soup> zkoušels jinou verzi ubuntu, jine distro, widle, cokoliv?
<Chinese_soup> kde jsem napsal "jen widle"?
<Chinese_soup> *jen "widle"
<ZOMBitch> ja nepsal "jen widle" :P
<Chinese_soup> ja taky ne :P
<Chinese_soup> a navic jsem se opravil
<ZOMBitch> tak nedelej potrefenou husu :P
<Chinese_soup> takze..
<Chinese_soup> a budu!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
 * ZOMBitch pocita, ze slevy od mimozemstana na alza.cz asi dostava kazdy ... do 27.12
<h00ked> hm... tak to bude jeste boj.... :D
<FrostyX> s cim zapasis ?
<h00ked> sem si splacal dalsi server
<h00ked> ale je to troska :D
<h00ked> sest let stary ntb, ktery tak nejak... funguje na dobre slovo :D
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> co na tom provozujes ?
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> no puvodne se na to mel presunout jen intranet :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-17
<jp_hranice> AndChat test : hallo world
<FrostyX> jp_hranice: world welcomes you
<Chinese_soup> no
<Chinese_soup> also fixed
<Chinese_soup> I mean, solved;next*
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-19
<asdklasfg> ahoj, nevím už kde bych se zeptal tak to zkusím tady:) snažím se rozběhat webové stránky  a mám tu problém s připojením k mysql serveru. Nemám s tím zkušenosti, ale všechno už prý fungovalo předtím než server stěhovali do nových kanceláří. V souboru config.php tu je řádka $dbc = @mysql_connect(SERVER, LOGIN, PASS) or die ("server ma problemy - a to mi prohlížeč zobrazí"). Proces mysqld běží. Ne
<asdklasfg> víte kde hledat problém?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-20
<pingusicf> What I forgot when systemd autologin in to console, but do not run X ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-21
<ZOMBitch> myslite, ze ma cenu delat zalohu v den konce sveta? :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: ofc
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<pixfix> Máte někdo zkušenosti s cpufreqd na ubuntu 12.04?? Mě to pořád padá
#ubuntu-cz 2013-12-17
<rpi84> ahoj, mohl by mi prosim nekdo poradit jak pripojit cdrom v ubuntu http://pastebin.com/YWHb7KSX ,  hledal jsem uz na forech ale doposud se me nepodarilo
<mirda> rpi84: zdar, cdrom je /dev/sr0 jak jsi mozna jiz zjistil ale musi v nem byt nejaky cd
<mirda> rpi84: a obvykle se cdrom mountuje do /media/cdrom nebo /media/cdrom0
<mirda> u me v debianu wheezy je /media/cdrom symlink na cdrom0
<rpi84> cd tam mam
<rpi84> a i kdyz to zkusim pripojit s jinym CD stejnak to prad pise ze tam neni zadne medium
<kokot_roka> :D
<kokot_roka> rpi mozno nemal sata kabel v mechanike, jak ja minule
<kokot_roka> tiez som nechapal
<kokot_roka> alebo je medium proste ciste
<kokot_roka> (alebo mechanika crap)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-12-22
<tendor> zdar, ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s obnovou disku?
<tendor> poslal jsem kamaradovi prikaz pro vytvoreni botovaciho usb a jelikoz jsem nevedel ze mam v pc dva disky, tak mu of ukazovalo na sdb coz byl zalozni disk...
<impure_hate> lol
<impure_hate> disk destroyer pouzil sa mi vidi
#ubuntu-cz 2014-12-16
<twoleds> ahojte chalani, mate niekto z vas skusenosti s nejakym lokalnym poskytovatelom VPS? potrebujem nejakeho dobreho spolahliveho, nie takeho co si dovoli vypnut servery aj na niekolko hodin a ani sa neuraci to oznamit :-D
<mirda> zdar, VPSku nepouzivam tak ti bohuzel neporadim a nevim jak to kde chodi, zajimavy system maji tu: http://4smart.cz/
<mirda> provozuje to stejna firma ktera provozuje i VOIP operatora odorik
<mirda> plati se tam za skutecne vyuzity vykon
<twoleds> mirda: diki, zaujimava ponuka, skoda ze nemas s nimi skusenosti
#ubuntu-cz 2014-12-18
<palci> zdravim, vedel a bol by ochotny mi niekto pomoct? nedari sa mi rozchodit FireWire zvukovku
#ubuntu-cz 2014-12-20
<Pollak> cau
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-14
<jdrab_> \o/ novy tyzden, novy pozdrav do mrtveho kanala :D
<mgp> Kanalu nazdar!
<potion> happy monday \o/ :)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-16
<novicek123> Ahoj, omlouvam se za stav moje cestiny ale nejsem rodilym mluvcou. Jsem na Ubuntu 14.04, mam otazku ohledne klavesnicy - nevim co vybrat abych mel typickou ASCII + ceske znaky se shiftem.
<novicek123> Napr. ted' mam Czech (qwerty) a kdy tlacim 23456 to dostavam ěščřž
<potion> ceske qwerty
<potion> ahoj, no ja mam pocit ze taka klavesnica asi ani neexistuje
<novicek123> Aha, chapu, rozumim.
<potion> pockej, skusim pohledat :o zaujimava otazka ale :D
<novicek123> Diky potion
<potion> a to chces mat na cislach !@#$%^ a so shiftom ceske znaky ? 
<novicek123> Proste jsem programator a cislic pouzivam stale, non-stop. Ceske znaky take ale ne tak hojne takze preferovalbych aby 23456 zustaly 23456 a jenom se shiftem anebo altem davaly ěščřž
<potion> jop
<novicek123> Jedna se o to co ma prednost, nevim zda je to spravne slovo.
<potion> a to nemas uz lepsie pouzivat anglickou a prepnut si to neakuo skratkou alt+shift na cesku ked potrebujes psat text ?
<novicek123> No tak mi se zda, ze tak prave zustane, ze budu mit skratku na cesky.
<novicek123> Diky, tusil jsem, ze treba je nejake rozestaveni ktereho jsem nemohl nalezt. 
<novicek123> ok dekuju ti potion, tak bude se prepinat, mejte se
<potion> koukam este
<potion> ze mozno ceska programatorska, ale ta ma asi miesto ceskych znaku !@#$%^
<potion> :\
<novicek123> no to by prave slo :)
<novicek123> o to se jedna aby take znaky tam byly, tak je v en ascii
<potion> cize normalne znaky !@#$ a so shiftem ceske ěščřž ?
<novicek123> hm ale ni nemam k vyberu, je czech, czech qwerty, czech ucw, czech us dvorak, czech with <\|>
<novicek123> ano, prave potion
<novicek123> se shiftem anebo altem
<novicek123> dobry, potion, tak vypada, ze to fakticky neexistuje a jestli chci to mit to musim klavesy premapovat proste nekde sam pres co vytvorim sam pro sebe nove uklad rozestaveni klaves
<novicek123> takze mame tady moc open-source'u v praxi :)
<potion> ;-)
<novicek123> diky mockrat jeste jednou, ahoj!
<potion> nemas zac, maj sa
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-17
<ntz> nazdar .... je tu nekdo kdo mi da par odpovedi na ubuntu otazky ? ptam se, protoze sam ubuntu nemam, nepouzivam a neznam, akorat tedka jedno preinstaluju
<ntz> 1) je tu nejake ppa repo, ktere mi da do 14.04.02LTS nejakej vic up-to-date xorg+mesa ?
<ntz> 2) dtto ale pro kernel, ve 3.13 mi mrzne i915
<potion> nts a nechces to cele upgrejdnut? aj ked neviem ci je neaka novsia LTS. bepouzivam teraz ubuntu :)
<potion> ntz*
<potion> do-release-upgrade alebo tak neako to ma ubuntu
<potion> pozeram ze je 14.04.03 ale neviem ci ti to pomoze
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-18
<ntz> omg
<ntz> to je tak zkurveny distro !!!!!!
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-19
 * rostyk_ is away: Pracuji
#ubuntu-cz 2015-12-20
 * rostyk_ is away: Pracuji
 * rostyk_ is back (gone 00:04:37)
#ubuntu-cz 2016-12-22
<Atomic_zMZ99> je tu někdo ?
<kibk> ahoj
